# 2001 Nissan Washer Problem



## yester64 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello, i had my alternator fail me and causing an overload. Since then my windshield washer does not work.
I like to know if the washer is controlled by the wipermotor or if its independent.
The wiperswitch i tried to switch with another one but since it was a used one not sure about it.


----------

